# No start no crank and Intake Valve solenoid circuit error



## Master of None (Oct 11, 2020)

My daughter bought a used 2006 Nissan Ultima amd has been a no start/no turn over nightmare. During my investigation I got a P0075 Intake valve control solenoid circuit(bank 1) error. Upon inspection I found the electric plug for the solenoid wiped with black marks and the wires torn out of it from what seems to be the serpentine belt coming apart (eerily similar to a YouTube video I found!). I found other damage as well. Will the wires being ripped out cause a no start? I can not find where the wires are that are not connected to the plug. Thanks in advance for any help!!


----------



## dreblon (Oct 5, 2020)

The problem could be a shortened or broken wire to the intake valve control solenoid.


----------



## Master of None (Oct 11, 2020)

I found the wires were broken and repaired. I have proper voltage to the plug and have replaced the unit itself. Car still has a no start/no crank situation with the code still being the solenoid circuit code. I have checked everything else. Another question I do have is they (P.O.) did the pull the fuse on the steering lock trick. If there was something wrong there will it give a fault code? I gotta have this dumb thing driveable!! Thanks in advance for the help!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

You mentioned that a fuse was pulled. Please explain what fuse was pulled.


----------



## Master of None (Oct 11, 2020)

rogoman said:


> You mentioned that a fuse was pulled. Please explain what fuse was pulled.


Appearently the steering column lock malfunctioned and they held the lock down mechanism and pulled the fuse . In doing so it renders the malfunctioning steering lock useless and bypasses it so it will start. Many you tube videos on it. Like:


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

So it looks like steering column lock box has failed. It's not too difficult to replace. However they are expensive like $400 and up. Whether you buy a new box or a used one, the key that comes with it will have to be registered with the ECU/BCM in order to be able to start the engine.


----------

